# The Dresser has Left the Porch!!!



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Believe it or not, last night I was finally allowed to remove the old dresser (falling apart, drawer missing) that has been sitting on my porch for ... lets just leave it at "years"!! It was removed from my DS's room when we did a remodel, and I wanted to get rid of it then - yes the drawer was missing then. How a pre-teen boy can lose an entire dresser drawer is beyond me, but that is for another post! LOL!

DH refused to let me get rid of it because we might find the drawer again some day, and it was "such a nice old wood dresser"!! It sat out there long enough for the mice to move into it several times, for the right side to fall off, and the bottom of the bottom drawer to fall out. 

This last weekend we had a "bonfire" of sorts with some old timbers and pallets we needed to get rid of and some trees/brush we had cut down. DH has cut some more trees, and we have some old rotted lumber to burn off, also. I finally convinced DH that the dresser needed to be on that pile too! 

I think what finally convinced him was not the fact that the dresser could not be saved, but that we have a very large puppy that has started climbing up on everything that is stacked on the porch to torment the cats. I told DH that I was removing everything that he could climb up on, and that the dresser would have to go, too. He reluctantly agreed. 

So, 2 hours and several trips to the burn pile later, the porch is finally almost cleaned off. (Just a few tools of DHs that I will take care of tonight) and the grill can come back up off the sidewalk, and won't stick out in the middle of the porch anymore!! :sing: We don't cook on it on the porch, but I do run the side burner for canning on the porch where the wind is better blocked. And now I have room for that, too!!!

Sorry for rambling on for so long about this, but I am so excited to have my porch back. Of course, we'll see how long it takes everyone to pile it back full again. Seems like every clean space I create gets filled with twice as much junk in less time than it took to clean it.

But for the moment, I'm happy! :banana02:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

CONGRATS!!

Maybe now you can get a nice chair and have a good quiet place to have a nive cold glass of iced tea!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay! A reclaimed porch, I know how wonderful that is. 

I second the idea of making a nice sitting spot there.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Congratulations on claiming your porch!!

Im sorta jealous as I still have my sons dresser in my living room. It has all its drawers so it hasnt been banished outside yet. 

...ya know your going to find the missing drawer now dontcha... (ok that was my jealosy speaking LOL)


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Sumer, yes, I fully expect to find the drawer now! LOL! OH, and don't be jealous. You seriously don't want to know how long that thing has been sitting on my porch. We're talking YEARS. Lots of them! LOL!!!

DH and I were discussing what to do with the porch, as the porch swing will one day be giving out. (plastic frame is starting to split from too many teenagers plopping down on it :flame DH mentioned we would need to get a new swing some day. I LOVE my swing, but cleaning behind it is a real pain. I told DH I was leaning more to a small table and some nice patio chairs. He said that would work too!!

Catch is, gotta find something that is going to hold up to the growing monster puppy (English Mastiff ). So we may just wait til the swing dies its slow death, which has taken 2 years so far since the first crack. Maybe by then we won't have to find something that will hold up to the kids, too! Using 'KIDS" pretty loosely since they are now 22 and 24 years old!


----------

